# Affordable USPS Priority International Postage



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

This is for all those foreigners who think they are safe because it isn't economically affordable to ship small packages internationally via priority.

I've sent out a number of bombs overseas. One of which cost me 23$ and change just in postage for a large video size box. (Ones we typically use.)

I found this fun little loophole in the system if you will. For all the money we spend in postage, I don't think it'll hurt em too much.


Start with a standard Large Video USPS Priority Box.


Fill with contents, bubble wrap, and seal.


Take a USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope


Stick Large Video Mailer inside the envelope and seal


Tape ends secure.


Address properly 

Now what's the point of all this?? Let me show you.

USPS Priority Video Box @ 1lb


17$ to Canada
24$ to England
24$ to The Netherlands
22.50$ to Australia
USPS Priority Flat Rate Envelope @ up to 4lbs


9.95$ to Canada
11.95$ to England
11.95$ to The Netherlands
11.95$ to Australia
Comparing the Envelope to 4.80$ Domestic


5.15$ extra to Canada
7.15$ extra to England
7.15$ extra to The Netherlands
7.15$ extra to Australia

Sleep in fear :tu


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh gosh Jordan that is brilliant!

Now to go get some of those boxes...


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

too bad the one I have planned won't be packaged in the large vidoe box


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I totally understand Wu...that's why I've got a few large video boxes! HAHAHA


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jordan very nice can't wait to see the destruction!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

ucubed said:


> too bad the one I have planned won't be packaged in the large vidoe box


This was directed more towards the impulse bomber who wants to send a 5ver, 10er or 15er affordably.

If you're sending more than that, then either the flat rate box or the larger box would be better obviously


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Jordan very nice can't wait to see the destruction!


Nothing was sent out by me...(yet), this is just to provoke eager minds who want vengeance on certain individuals overseas  :mn:mn:mn


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh nooooo... More US agression on foreign countries at an economic price. This can't be good.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> Nothing was sent out by me...(yet), this is just to provoke eager minds who want vengeance on certain individuals overseas  :mn:mn:mn


My bad Jordan !!! I was reading half ass ... Can't do to things at once ! :hn

I do have a overseas botl in mind!!! 
Project in the works!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome! :tu

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

bad ppl, supposed to make it hard for you to send stuff =]


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Its ok Aaron, we have a second line of defence... Canada Customs


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Its ok Aaron, we have a second line of defence... Canada Customs


That applies to Nick only :r


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just remember to tell customs that your sending "literature samples" (how the hell that ever got through i dont know) I wonder if this would work the other way round for UK etc.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> That applies to Nick only :r


Unless you know how to bomb Nick...

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> That applies to Nick only :r


That was funny!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Muahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice tip, thanks for thinking of us Canucks. I almost feel shameful for asking sellers if they'd consider shipping to us up here - most if not all eat the added shipping costs. God Bless Them!


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> Nice tip, thanks for thinking of us Canucks. I almost feel shameful for asking sellers if they'd consider shipping to us up here - most if not all eat the added shipping costs. God Bless Them!


Never even considered that, but it's definitely an easy and consistent number to refer to for Canadian shipping charges 

To everyone:

Any address you may need for a foreign contact, I can provide willingly if I have it


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

A few things brought to my attention by Wayner123

"when filling out the forms remember to claim a low amount because even 
it's $1000 you will only get at max $63 back and that is rare to get even that"

So claim a realistically low value on the customs form. (~8 to 15$)

Also you can use the green smaller customs forms instead of the large white ones because it's a flat rate item.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah go get them dutch, canadians and brits!















Leave Australia alone however. 

James


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> Sleep in fear :tu


Did Jordan just admit to being young ape??


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

:tpd: thats what it looks like to me


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

AsetOne said:


> :tpd: thats what it looks like to me


Sure looks that way to me. :hn <--------Jordan


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice post Jordan! Now we just need to ship more bomb overseas. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Its ok Aaron, we have a second line of defence... *Canada Customs*


You aint joking there.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am not Young Ape, nor have I ever been. That is all.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> I am not Young Ape, nor have I ever been. That is all.


Lies, he has been openly admitting he is Young Ape in chat.

Do not belive him.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Lies, he has been openly admitting he is Young Ape in chat.
> 
> Do not belive him.


:tpd: that is all.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Shipping more than a 5er to the Netherlands is not cheap. Someone over there knows what I've spent on shipping before.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

My last box to the NL was ~$13 for 20 sticks


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

MNWanger said:


> Shipping more than a 5er to the Netherlands is not cheap. Someone over there knows what I've spent on shipping before.


True, and neither is shipping over there, but its too much fun not to and besides its not THAT pricy


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent Info... Thanks!! :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

ooooh i can't believe that jorden admitted to being young ape, i had to swear to keep his secret for so long, now its out.. I can breathe a sigh of relief... jorden is young ape.. !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

You guys are very very bad...funny though since STS already admitted to being Young Ape..


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

r-ice said:


> ooooh i can't believe that jorden admitted to being young ape, i had to swear to keep his secret for so long, now its out.. I can breathe a sigh of relief... jorden is young ape.. !!!!!!!!!!!!


:tpd: :r


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Why "The Netherlands"? Why I ask you, there are lots of other European countries you could pick for an example.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Because we have to strange and rogue gorillas located in that region which need some occassional attention.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> Because we have to strange and rogue gorillas located in that region which need some occassional attention.


Yeah, Smokeynl and Railrunner need some attention.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> Why "The Netherlands"? Why I ask you, there are lots of other European countries you could pick for an example.


I figured I'd just give some random examples throughout the world....

you know..... completely random :r


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

some good tips here, cant wait to try em out :tu

stearns


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

stearns said:


> some good tips here, cant wait to try em out :tu
> 
> stearns


Me too!!!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I was pleasantly surprised that the clerk at my USPS office told me that I should do it that way. Thanks for the info


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

gday guys and girls,
i know this is an old thread but i was wondering if these prices are still valid?? i'm wanting to know what the freight costs are from US to Australia.
Thanks
Scott


----------

